# Spider Web-Like Algae/Fungus? Dry start DHG



## Adamjlx (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just started to grow my Dwarf Hair Grass (DHG) with the dry start method.

Day 1 - I planted them in (No issues). 

Day 2 - Growth overnight already (No issues). 

Day 3 - I start to see these spidery web things growing. They even grow on the substrate (Using ADA Amazonia)

What on earth are these things? been searching all over the internet, but there isn't much information on these or how to get rid of them. 

I cover my tank with the tank cover, and maybe it's due to not enough oxygen getting into the tank? 

I just opened the top to let oxygen go in, and i noticed the threads on the DHG started to wither and die...but not sure. Going to keep a eye on it. 

Insight and help would be appreciated! 

I used to try to plant HC, and these webs just dominated them overnight...

Thanks everyone!! )


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

try swabbing it with h202


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe mold? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Mold. It will kill your HC if you don't stop it, and fast. Is the saran wrap top on your tank completely sealed up? You need to have good air exchange.


----------



## Adamjlx (Jul 15, 2013)

What should I do to get rid of it? I didn't use saran wrap as my tank lid/cover keeps the tank inside humid...but I don't think it gives proper oxygen exchange.


----------



## levian (Apr 30, 2013)

I had those in one of my first dsm tank and it turns out there was too much humidity, because in my second attempt, I made sure the substrate was just moist enough, mist once every two days or so, and had a slight opening on the top at all time (I use a sliding glass cover). After 5 weeks, no mold.. Well, I did get some tiny orange mushrooms (?) at some point (I think I see some in your picture), and that was because I was misting the tank too much. I stopped, and they disappeared after a while (.. or were eaten by the springtails I had in my tank, I don't know)

By the end of the fifth week, some of my HC started turning yellow. It's possible there was still too much humidity, but I couldn't find the real reason. So I decided to flood the tank, and they're all good now! (Maybe some hair algae here and there, but eh )

Basically, keep it dry, but moist enough.. Something like that, or they most likely will appear again I'd guess


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't put any excel on it, as that will kill the HC. H2O2 is an option. Another option may be to try an aquarium anti-fungal treatment since mold is a fungus. I haven't successfully killed it in DSM, so I don't have first hand advice of what works.

Once when I got mold during DSM it killed all of my HC. The next time I did DSM I let my HC breathe way more and didn't get any mold (never closed off the tank). The 3rd DSM I started was with UG and moss, and I got mold, even with letting it breathe. Rather than try and fight it I just flooded the tank. That didn't actually kill the mold, and eventually it kept killing my plants under water until I treated with API fungal treatment. That killed it all 100%, but I don't know how effective that would be DSM. You'd have to mix it with water first since it's a powder, and then mist it. That's probably what I'd try, but I've never done it. Maybe somebody else will have better advice.


----------



## Adamjlx (Jul 15, 2013)

@ AnotherHobby Hmmm I see. Someone suggested mixing 1tsp baking soda with 1g of water and use the contents to mist the infected areas/plants etc. What do you think of that? Is the API fungal cure the item you used? And I don't have anymore HC at the moment, i'm growing DHG, and so fair I caught glimpse of the fungus when it was in small areas, so it wasn't contaminating the entire tank. 

@ Levian, sounds like a plan. Glad to hear there's others out there who has this...I was starting to freak out why I can't find anything on this on the net. I'll have to keep the opening open just enough for fresh air to circulate and mist every 1-2 days. (Noob question, but is misting supposed to keep the plants from withering or to maintain substrate dampness?)


----------



## levian (Apr 30, 2013)

In my case, I mist to keep the substrate damp (I used ada aquasoil, so I just made sure it was dark brown at all time). There were also some water droplets forming on the HC, so maybe that caused it to start yellowing? Not sure to be honest. 

People suggested some moisture, but not wet. A little bit ambiguous if you ask me.. I guess just go with your guts 

Anyway, I still had some HC dying during the first week of dsm. Probably the weaker plants of the batch I bought.

(Also, taking a picture every day/week helps to know if your plants are growing properly!.. Although, I heard the first week or two, it will just grow roots, so you won't see much differences)









5 weeks dsm :red_mouth


----------



## Adamjlx (Jul 15, 2013)

@ Levian, Oh wow very nice! Yeah I too am using ADA Aquasoil (New Amazonia). I'm just going to leave a opening for proper air circulation and reduction of humidity to prevent favorable fungal growth. Only day 4...so it's all in the waiting game. No growth of the fungal this morning as I kept the top open all night. So far so good. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## levian (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh and also, people suggested keeping the humidity around 70%-90%. So if you have a hygrometer, you can use that. (I had like 4 of them in my tank, and they were all showing different readings from 60% to 95%. I heard you can calibrate it using salt or something, but I didn't bother :red_mouth)

And there are also some people who would remove the cover daily or so for ~15min air exchange, mist, then put the cover back. For me, I have to admit that I often forgot to do it, but I guess the small opening I leave open at all time helped (About 1/2" x 24" in the rear. 70 gallon tank)

Also, no standing water... But I did see some people who had successful dsm even with water above the substrate line... So I guess experience may differ for everyone.. 

Anyway, good luck


----------

